# top 10 fantasy creatures



## tecnowraith (Dec 8, 2005)

Not sure where to put this but I like to know what would be the top 10 most popular fantasy creatures in general? If you had to choose from any to all of movies, anime, pen-paper/computer games and books to put in this list, what would it be?


----------



## Dark Jezter (Dec 8, 2005)

I don't know how I'd rank the 10 best fantasy creatures ever, but I do know that Gelatinous Cube would be #1.

Gelatinous Cubes rock!


----------



## tecnowraith (Dec 8, 2005)

well it's more of most used fantasy race or creatures not monsters.


----------



## KaosDevice (Dec 8, 2005)

Well it would have to be the lyger, half lion half tiger, known for its' magical powers.


----------



## Black Omega (Dec 8, 2005)

KaosDevice said:
			
		

> Well it would have to be the lyger, half lion half tiger, known for its' magical powers.



Especially the famed Thunder Lyger.


An in joke on Japanese wrestling most people won't get.

Top creature would have to be the dragon for power and iconic status.
Next maybe the orc for it's iconic status as arrow fodder.
After that it gets a bit tougher.


----------



## RigaMortus2 (Dec 8, 2005)

How about Cthulu?


----------



## Zog (Dec 8, 2005)

Dragons
Vampires
Orcs
Werewolves
Zombies
Mummies
Cthulu/mindflayers/cephelpodlings/Kraken/Giant Squid
Faeries/Pixes
Centaurs/Fauns
Merfolk

Sea Serpents should actually be in there somewhere....


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 8, 2005)

1. Vampires
2. Undead
3. Werewolf
4. Aliens 
5. Boogeymen (Jason/Freddy)
6. Ghost
7. Giant Something (ant/spider/ape/woman)
8. Dragons
9. Living Dolls (Chucky/Puppets)
10. Demons


----------



## tecnowraith (Dec 8, 2005)

The following I see more as horror than than fantasy-sword and socery.
Vampires
Ghost
Werewolves
Zombies
Mummies

But thanks for the help though...


----------



## tecnowraith (Dec 8, 2005)

I was tring to stay away from the term "playable" creatures or races since this not taken from games. I was not sure how to be more general in my question.


----------



## Eternalknight (Dec 8, 2005)

Black Omega said:
			
		

> Especially the famed Thunder Lyger.
> 
> 
> An in joke on Japanese wrestling most people won't get.




Jushin?

In no particular order:

Dragons
Elves
Dwarves
Fairies
Giants
Mermen
Ogres
Trolls
'Beast-men' (ie Catpeople, Dogpeople etc)
Angels/Demons


----------



## Masquerade (Dec 8, 2005)

I'm not positive what most "popular" is meant to mean, but I suppose they'd be:

Dragons
Fey
Lycanthropes
Goblins
Orcs
Elves
Dwarves
Oozes
Doppelgangers
Golems


----------



## sniffles (Dec 8, 2005)

If I were to reinterpret "most popular" as "most commonly seen in fantastic films/games/books" I would say:

Dragons
Elves
Fairies
Dwarves
Ogres
Trolls
Anthropomorphic animals (i.e. cat-people, etc.)


----------



## tecnowraith (Dec 8, 2005)

Ok that's what I am looking for.  And I see Dragons, Elves, Dwarves, Fey/Faeries, Orcs or Orges and Anthropomorphic animals/beast-men (which I think the term beast-men means something else) are the top 6 all together so far just from this thread. Thanks


----------



## Richards (Dec 8, 2005)

I'd have to add unicorns to that list, too.

Johnathan


----------



## DMH (Dec 9, 2005)

If you mean in general as in the whole population, then dragons are the most popular (look how many cultures have them) and then unicorns (in the US). After that, I have no idea.


----------



## Eternalknight (Dec 9, 2005)

Richards said:
			
		

> I'd have to add unicorns to that list, too.
> 
> Johnathan




Good point.  I'd like to revise my list to remove mermen and add unicorns.


----------



## devilbat (Dec 9, 2005)

Dragons
Orcs/Ogre
Unicorn
Elves
Giant spiders
Dwarves
Trolls
Giants
Zombies
Vampires


----------



## Arnwyn (Dec 9, 2005)

tecnowraith said:
			
		

> I was tring to stay away from the term "playable" creatures or races since this not taken from games. I was not sure how to be more general in my question.



You should have provided examples.


----------



## Zarithar Savageclaw (Dec 14, 2005)

But there are so many! Hrmm.... some of my favorites...

1. Dragons

2. Minotaurs

3. Unicorns

4. Centaurs

5. Orcs

6. Giants

7. Werewolves

8. Griffons/Hippogriffs

9. Pegasus

10. Gnolls


----------



## JRRNeiklot (Dec 15, 2005)

I vote for the Mog.


----------



## danbuter (Dec 15, 2005)

goblins
ogres
githyanki
illithids
vampires
werewolves
zombies
elves
harpies
broo


----------



## Skrit (Dec 16, 2005)

Minotaurs
Cerebrus (don't matter if you think he's unique or one of many)
Giant Bugs (Tarantula, Ants from THEM!)
Carnifex (Old one Eye rules!, as does Carnifex models in general)
Zombies (where would the world be with out zombies?)
Orks (not fantasy orcs, space orks)
Creature from John Carpenters "The Thing" (don't know how to classify it)
Blobs (Original blob not remake, X-Unknown)
Rat people (Skaven, Slithern, Ratonga)
Plants (Hanging tree, triffids, giant venus fly traps.)


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 16, 2005)

GoblinMasquerade said:
			
		

> Dragons
> Fey
> Lycanthropes
> Goblins
> ...



That hits the nail on the head for me.


----------

